# Was soll ich zocken? =)



## Nekris (8. Mai 2010)

Nabend! Ich bau mir am Montag nen geilen Gaming-PC mit dem ich alles zocken kann und nicht mehr auf die Systemanforderungen achten muss! 

Ja... was soll ich denn überhaupt zocken ich habe keine Ahnung! Die letzten wirklich guten Spiele die ich erleben durfte waren Half Life 2 und Gothic 2. 

Gothic 3 hab ich mir vorgenommen aber sonst.... was könnt ihr mir für Top-Games empfehlen die ich unbedingt spielen muss aus dem Bereich Egoshooter (Horror/Sci Fi bevorzugt), überwältigende Rollenspiele wo man eintauchen kann ähnlich wie Gothic, ich will mich wegbeamen RL ist so öde. 

Achja ich hab dann ne HD 5850 1024MB damit ihrs wisst.


----------



## Mexxim (9. Mai 2010)

also Splinter Cell conviction kann ich nur empfehlen, hat zwar ne ziemlich dämliche KI aber im COOP machts richtig fun- im single aber auch 

ansonsten.. GTA IV, Just Cause 2, Anno 1404 (um mal was ruhigeres zwischendurch zu haben^^)...öhm...wolfenstein, BBC2 darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen 

damit hast du glaube erstma zu tun


----------



## dersuchti_93 (9. Mai 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2, Metro 2033, GTA IV, Just Cause 2, Crysis (immer noch geil ) FEAR 2, ARMA 2, Gears of War, Mass Effect 2, Bio Shock 2, COD MW2, Operation Flashpoint 2, weitere fallen mir nicht ein, also nicht auf die schnelle^^

MfG dersuchti


----------



## püschi (9. Mai 2010)

GTA 2 
Das Spiel wird deine Hardware zum Schwitzen bringen


----------



## Wendigo (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn dein Rechner 8 GB RAM haben sollte, dann würde ich von ARMA 2 abraten. Verursacht Grafikfeler, die jenseits von allem sind.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rechner 8 GB RAM haben sollte, dann würde ich von ARMA 2 abraten. Verursacht Grafikfeler, die jenseits von allem sind.


 

jap
das kann ich bestätigen 
atari lässt grüßen 
und damit mein ich nicht die marke sondern die grafik der konsole als die mal aktuell war
jedenfalls wars bei mir so


----------



## pagani-s (9. Mai 2010)

püschi schrieb:


> GTA 2
> Das Spiel wird deine Hardware zum Schwitzen bringen


 
und wie^^
genau wie counter strike 1.6
oder warcraft 3


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2010)

Dead Space, The Witcher, Fallout 3, Borderlands, Bioshock und was weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kaktus (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn du eine freie Spielwelt haben möchtest und sehr viel selbst erforschen ohne stetig einem HAndlungsstrang zu folgen, ist Fallout 3 wohl das interessanteste Spiel weil man mit etwas Geduld an jeder Ecke der Welt was interessantes finden kann.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Wenn du eine freie Spielwelt haben möchtest und sehr viel selbst erforschen ohne stetig einem HAndlungsstrang zu folgen, ist Fallout 3 wohl das interessanteste Spiel weil man mit etwas Geduld an jeder Ecke der Welt was interessantes finden kann.



Das ist noch untertrieben ausgdrückt, Fallout dauert dauert und dauert. Aber es ist eines der besten Spiele Ever.


----------



## Kaktus (9. Mai 2010)

Es ist super wenn man diese Art liebt. Wer einen Handlungsstrang ablaufen will, ist bei Fallout schnell durch und wird daran nur wenig Freude haben.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Es ist super wenn man diese Art liebt. Wer einen Handlungsstrang ablaufen will, ist bei Fallout schnell durch und wird daran nur wenig Freude haben.



Deswegen empfehle ich das game es ist einfach spitze man scheint nie fertig zu werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2010)

Nekris

Du kannst dich wirklich glücklich schätzen, denn du hast soviele geile Spiele vor dir die ich leider alle schon gespielt hab.

GTA IV + Addons
Bad Company 2 (nur Multiplayer)
Metro 2033 
Just Cause 2 
Crysis + Addon
Mass Effect 1 und Mass Effect 2 
Bioshock 1 und 2 
Risen (das wahre Gothic 3)
Dragon Age
The Witcher
Fallout 3 
Stalker + Addons
Divinity II
Hitman: Bloody Money

Mehr fallen mir grade nicht ein, gibt sicher noch mehr.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (9. Mai 2010)

Far Cry 2 Fallen mir noch ein und Saboteur, aber ich glaube eher, dass er welche sucht die Anspruchsvoll sind und auch neu, nicht cs 1.6, oder cs 1.0 (geilste version wo AWP nen Fadenkreuz hat ), es gibt ne Top 10 games list.
Wir können hier Tage auflisten, was es für Spiele gibt.
Was noch neu ist ist das SAW game, aber nicht gerade beeindruckend das Spiel.
Alle Spiele hier sind auch Geschmackssache, ich zum Beispiel mag Fallout 3 nicht so, ich suche Aktion, sowie in FEAR 2 oder Killing Floor, aber würde niemals Steam nochmal holen, liegt vielleicht daran das ich pech habe, hab gerade mein 10ten account verloren 
Ich würde an deiner stelle die TOP 10 game list angucken, sonst SuFu nutzen 

MfG dersuchti


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

resident evil5, ut3, fear2, starcraft2 (!im juli dann!) solltest du mit deiner 5850 auch mal probiert haben


----------



## labernet (9. Mai 2010)

wenn du nicht auf online zwang (ständige verbindung) stehst und auch boykottieren willst, dann bitte abstand halten von jeglichen ubisoft spielen (assassins creed 2, splinter cell conviction, siedler 7 und silent hunter 5 bisher)


----------



## Wendigo (9. Mai 2010)

Crysis habe ich mir damals auch nur gekauft, weil es Hardwarehungrig ist. Hatte en neuen Rechner und wollte dessen Grenzen ausreizen.

Nun würde ich sagen, dass man es nicht unbedingt haben muss.
Da kannst dir stattdessen auch GTA 4 holen. Das braucht auch Leistung satt.

Fallout 3 kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen. Habs leider ohne Addons. Allerdings hat man auch ohne so viele Freiheiten. Unglaublich.
Man kann eigene Waffen bauen und sein Charisma selbst bestimmen. Entweder guter Junge oder böser Bube.


----------



## psyphly (9. Mai 2010)

du solltest dich erstmal an die fähigkeiten deines systems rantasten, und eine runde solitär spielen. wenn das ruckelfrei bleibt, kannst du über minesweeper und duke nukem 3d auch mal ne runde C&C Tiberiumkonflikt spielen. aber vorsicht: das game ist nicht multicore optimiert, wodurch drastische leistungseinbußen hinzunehmen sind


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

...und immer die temperaturen von cpu und grafikkarte im auge behalten


----------



## vitka93 (9. Mai 2010)

Dirt 2 ist ganz gut , genau wie :shift , Alien vs Predator, GTA 4 SOLC , Batman Arkham Asylum (ist sehr geil) 

MFG und Viel Spaß mit deinem Neuen pc


----------



## Wendigo (9. Mai 2010)

Nekris schrieb:


> Nabend! Ich bau mir am Montag nen geilen Gaming-PC mit dem ich alles zocken kann und nicht mehr auf die Systemanforderungen achten muss!
> 
> Ja... was soll ich denn überhaupt zocken ich habe keine Ahnung! Die letzten wirklich guten Spiele die ich erleben durfte waren Half Life 2 und Gothic 2.
> 
> ...



Wie sieht eigentlich dein kompletter Rechner aus?


----------



## Nekris (9. Mai 2010)

Man die Spiele die ihr empfehlt sehen echt total geil aus!! Ich hab mir gleich mal alle aufgeschrieben die mich am meisten ansprechen von Screenshots und Trailern her: Risen, Gothic 3, Divinity II, Acrania, Two Worlds, Crysis, Stalker, The Witcher, Fallout 3, Dragon Age, Metro 2033, Fear 2, AvP, Gears of War.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie sieht eigentlich dein kompletter Rechner aus?



Ich bau ihn morgen zusammen, freue mich schon sehr aufs zocken!

Prozessor:      *AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*                     € 140
Mainboard:     *Gigabyte GA 890 GPA UD3H 890GX*          € 112
Graka:           *Power Color HD 5850 1024MB*     € 290
Speicher:       *4 GB 2x2048 DDR3 1333*                        €  100
Festplatte:     *Samsung EcoGreen F3 50DGB SATA II*      € 45
DVD Brenner:  *Samsung SH S223C, Sata Bulk*                € 20
Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit*           € 87

Ich hoffe ich schaff das mit dem zusammenbau hehe


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

"borderlands" darfst du auch nicht vergessen, ein sci-fi-shooter der extraklasse!


----------



## Wendigo (9. Mai 2010)

Wieso hast du plötzlich eine 5770? Dachte, dass es ne 5850 wird?


----------



## Nekris (9. Mai 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wieso hast du plötzlich eine 5770? Dachte, dass es ne 5850 wird?



Ups, habs ausgebessert, wollte erst die 5770 wegen Sparen, aber das hab ich mir anders überlegt, will ja nicht dass die mir das System ausbremst


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (9. Mai 2010)

timeshift ,prototype , dark messiah of might and magic! 
noch ne frage : ist die ecogreen deine sys-platte? dachte solche platten wären dafür eher weniger geeignet^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Mai 2010)

Bad Company 2, Operation Flashpoint dragon Rising, GTA4, Dirt2, Conviction, Just Cause 2,  Metro 2033, borderlands, CoD MW2. damit solltest du ne weile zu tun haben


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2010)

> Man die Spiele die ihr empfehlt sehen echt total geil aus!! Ich hab mir gleich mal alle aufgeschrieben die mich am meisten ansprechen von Screenshots und Trailern her: Risen, Gothic 3, Divinity II, Acrania, Two Worlds, Crysis, Stalker, The Witcher, Fallout 3, Dragon Age, Metro 2033, Fear 2, AvP, Gears of War.



Ich mach nochmal paar teils persönliche Anmerkungen zu einigen Spielen: Risen verkommt nach der ersten Hälte zum Hack n Slay, ist aber unterm Strich trotzdem n sehr schönes RPG, Gothic 3 ist ein technisches Debakel, ich habs nach 2 Std desinstall., Divinity 2 ist eines der wenigen RPG's in dem auch die Nebenquest richtig gut sind, allerdings ist es kein Anfänger-RPG, Arcania erscheint voraussichtlich erst im September, Two Worlds ist technisch leider veraltet, die Vegetation rollt sich vor einem auf, Crysis ist neben Metro 2033 das Spiel mit der besten Grafik bis heute und prima geeignet um deine Grafikkarte bzw dein System auszureizen, Stalker hat neben Condemned 2 die dichteste Atmosphäre, The Witcher ist mMn das beste RPG überhaupt, Fallout 3 ist n gutes RPG, unbedingt den Uncut-Patch ziehen (US.EXE) sonst schwindet die Atmosphäre, Dragon Age ist ne Mischung aus RPG und Hack n Slay mit sage und schreibe 80 Std Spielzeit von denen gefühlt alleine 20 Stunden Dialogzeit/Sprechzeit sind. 

Schade dass es keinen Resetknopf im Gehirn gibt, ich würde auch gern alles nochmal spielen und erleben wie beim ersten mal. Im Übrigen wurde dir hier glaub ich noch gar nicht das RPG Oblivion empfohlen. Da solltest du auch mal nen Blick drauf werfen. 

Viel Spass beim zocken.


----------



## Nekris (4. Juni 2010)

So! Jetzt hab ich schon bissl gespielt in der Zwischenzeit. 

Durchgespielt: Risen, Metro 2033, fand beide sehr gut, nur Risen war mir von Zeit zu Zeit etwas langweilig weil so wenig passierte in der Spielwelt.

Zur Zeit zock ich Stalker Pripyat, Wolfenstein, MW2 und habe Battleforge mal angespielt. Battleforge find ich ganz witzig, hab die Free4Play Version angespielt, kann man aber vergessen ohne Geld zu investieren hat man keine Chance im PvP. 

Als nächstes überleg ich mir folgende Spiele günstig von Amazon zu bestellen: 

The Witcher, Dawn of War II + Addon, Command & Conquer 3 + Addon.

Wisst ihr noch Spiele die gut sind im Multiplayer übers Internet? Hab schon überlegt ein neues MMORPG anzufangen, aber irgendwie find ich da nix mehr, wollte mir Hellgate London besorgen, aber hab dann gelesen dass man das nicht mehr online spielen kann bald. Sowas in der Art wär schon was für mich... so auf Gruselig.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (5. Juni 2010)

Zu Gothic 3:
Mit neuestem CP ist es so gut wie bugfrei und sehr gut spielbar. Für mich deutlich besser als Risen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (5. Juni 2010)

Mökkurkalfi_:D schrieb:


> Zu Gothic 3:
> Mit neuestem CP ist es so gut wie bugfrei und sehr gut spielbar. Für mich deutlich besser als Risen.



Kann ich nicht nach vollziehen meiner Meinung nach ein Seher schlechtes Spiel, Risen ist in allen Belägen besser !

habe mir the Witscher Enhanced Edition geholt Sau gut, Laut USK ab 18.


----------



## Bullvai (5. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit Battefield Bad Company 2 ?


----------



## ReNji (12. Juni 2010)

Ich empfehle dir Prototype,GTA4,Cod4,Cod6,Crysis(Miximum Edition).

Und nicht vergessen Diablo


----------



## ReNji (12. Juni 2010)

und Battefield Bad Company 2


----------



## doceddy (12. Juni 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nach vollziehen meiner Meinung nach ein Seher schlechtes Spiel, Risen ist in allen Belägen besser !
> 
> habe mir the Witscher Enhanced Edition geholt Sau gut, Laut USK ab 18.



Selten so gelacht 
Duden hilft


----------

